# Pre-ordered a Foundry Auger disc frameset today!



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Well it's a little spendy for CX bike, but I will also use it on my trainer and also for some winter riding. I wanted a strong, light, disc frame with internal cable routing that didn't look hideous and this frame climbed to the top of the pack. I plan to have it built with UltegraDi2, CK disc hubs laced to HEDC2 tubular rims, and a host of Zipp parts that are SuperClyde worthy.

Build should be done mid February.

Foundry Auger.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice. Can't wait to see the finished build.


----------



## daethon (Sep 1, 2011)

Sexy looking bike!


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Looks good. Post pics and give us a review once you have it.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice! I saw that as an OEM frame and liked it a lot.


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

are these available frame only? any idea on price?


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

andy13 said:


> are these available frame only? any idea on price?


$1899. As I said..not cheap. Check the website for dealers. Tree Fort is the exclusive on-line retailer. Frames should ship the first or second week of February.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Is there a weight listed anywhere? I can't find it. Please weigh the frame/fork once you have it.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

limba said:


> Is there a weight listed anywhere? I can't find it. Please weigh the frame/fork once you have it.


The Foundry facebook page has the 59cm Auger Disc frame listed @ 1060g and fork with full length steerer at 459g

I was a little concerned about the lightweight frame and my not so lightweight body. Foundry reassured me there are several clydes at Foundry riding this bike with no issues and it does have a 10 year warranty. I'll weigh the frameset when I get it as well.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Great. Thanks.


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, just checked them out on Tree Forks site - that's a great looking ride. If I hadn't just built a Ritte Crossberg, I'd be leaning heavily towards one of these. DEFINITELY post build pics when you're done!


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Nevermiss said:


> The Foundry facebook page has the 59cm Auger Disc frame/fork listed @ 1060g.
> 
> I was a little concerned about the lightweight frame and my not so lightweight body. Foundry reassured me there are several clydes at Foundry riding this bike with no issues and it does have a 10 year warranty. I'll weigh the frameset when I get it as well.


Check their warranty exclusions, there is a clause for being "used in competition". Whether they are strict about that I have no idea, but I would hang on to whatever communication from them that stated their reassurance in the event it does break.

Foundry Bicycle Warranty

But that does look like a sweet frame, though I suspect that weight was for the frame itself and doesn't include the fork. Assume 300+ grams for a fork that would make the frame itself around 700, which would be insane.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Never heard of them. Nice looking bikes.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Kram said:


> Never heard of them. Nice looking bikes.


QBP's house brand.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

tsunayoshi said:


> QBP's house brand.


FWIW QBP owns many brands, including Foundry:
Quality Bicycle Products

I'm guessing that means you could order a Foundry through your LBS; you won't be paying bottom dollar but you'll probably get better customer service than buying a frame out of some dude's garage.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

pretender said:


> FWIW QBP owns many brands, including Foundry:
> Quality Bicycle Products
> 
> I'm guessing that means you could order a Foundry through your LBS; you won't be paying bottom dollar but you'll probably get better customer service than buying a frame out of some dude's garage.


Wow, that is an interesting list.


----------



## dfcas (May 15, 2011)

Are these rebadged Hong-Fu frames ?


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

dfcas said:


> Are these rebadged Hong-Fu frames ?


Don't know for sure. I believe they are manufactured in Taiwan or China and previously had the "Axman" label. This is conjecture at this point.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

dfcas said:


> Are these rebadged Hong-Fu frames ?



They are China/Taiwan frames, but I do not believe they are Hong-fu. I'm not exactly sure who the manufacturer is, but they can be acquired through Axman for a substantial sum of cash up front and a minimum of 50 frames. At 1060g it's a pretty light frame with a 10 yr warranty. I imagine the C-dale Super X might be close in weight if it is every produced, but I aesthetically prefer the Auger. Definitely the frame to have IMO if you're looking for an all out racer.


----------



## farmferfrederico (Jul 18, 2008)

Thinking about this frame as an option to replace a Vaya for gravel grinding.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Unfortunately there was a problem with the finish of the frame and no Auger frame sets are shipping. Delivery of the Auger will be delayed for several months. This was just posted on the Foundry Facebook page. Looks like the same news for the Garmin Vector Pedals. Not expected to ship until summer now instead of March.

Bummer....patiently waiting.

Another Roller coaster update. Frame problem fixed and they will begin shipping next Monday.

I don't know what to believe now.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Nevermiss said:


> $1899. As I said..not cheap. Check the website for dealers. Tree Fort is the exclusive on-line retailer. Frames should ship the first or second week of February.


Not so sure about that exclusivity:

Bikeman Foundry Auger Disc Frameset 50cm Black


----------



## Tango1 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Auger Disc*

I saw these bikes in person at the "launch party" last month in Minneapolis. Great looking bikes.


----------



## Cat777 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am the proud new owner of a Foundry Auger, (SRAM rival) with the disc brakes. It is really a cool bike!! Not only is it beautiful in an understated badass way, but it is light,stiff and very responsive. I had the pleasure of riding it in a preseason CX race this past weekend and was delighted. It flies around corners like it's on rails, including the off camber stuff. It goes when you put some power into the pedals, and is secure and steady. I'm stoked for CX season. In addition, I think it is going to be my everyday bike when I want to run to the farmer's market, do a ride to the park, or just a fun road ride. It's a joy to ride. 
If you haven't had a chance to test it out, I highly recommend it. I totally love it.


----------



## daethon (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats Catt! You arent in the bay area and riding a 50cm by any chamce are you?


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm sure the bike is great but can you compare it to any other high end rides? Ridley, Kona, Cannondale, etc.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*when a fighter pilot crashes*

it is referred to as "he augered in'
I can't think of this bike without thinking about piling into terra firma


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

130 or 135 rear hub spacing?


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Foundry Auger (Axman CYC5) is 135 rear spacing.


----------



## frankiefrijoles (Apr 25, 2012)

interesting


----------

